# Transferring feeder insects from container to container. Advice on escapees please



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering how you go about transferring your feeder insects from tub to tub. I am working with locust at the moment and there is always at least one that makes a break for it when I take the lid off the live food tub they come in to transfer them to my cricket keeper. 

I am looking to start breeding my own live food but if I am getting escapees with the small amount of transferring I do now I think I could do with some tips before I venture into breeding live food.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Could do it in the bath.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I currently do it withing a big RUB but of course locust can climb the sides.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

with my locusts i haven't been able to do anything about it, i just tried my best and a couple always escaped, with breeding them buy some tights and cut the leg bits off, stretch them around the top of the top of the tub and then u have 2 holes where the legs were to put ur hands in and not many will escape, keep lid on of course when u aren't sorting them out or anything. With this u will be able to put the live food tub through one of the holes and open the live food tub in the box, there wont be any gaps for them to escape


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I have two boxes, first one I too the "Tavel box" into then bang me bugs off the egg crate, then I pick them up- with my hands- one by one and place in the new box which is fully loaded new egg crate, fruit and veg and water get. This way I don't get the dead ones and poo in the box I house them in.... Until they end up in a viv :gasp:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Could do it in the bath.


 
I use the bath to swap all my hoppers/locust from the store tubs into my holding tubs and they can get out, not even had an adult locust fly out yet i'm not sure how long/far they fly for but never had one escape.

Stu


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

If you're transfering from small shop bought tubs to a large holding tub you can leave them in the fridge for about 10 mins, this slows them down and means you can catch them easier. If going from large to small containers leave the whole thing outside to cool down, obviously works better in winter.


----------

